# Any one else had there saddle nicked



## derrick (8 Jun 2013)

After trying a few different saddles i finally found one that i really found comfortable, could do 60 miles no probs at all, i was bragging to the wife about how good it felt she decided she wanted to try it, so i fitted it on her bike , she went for a short ride came back and said it did feel nice, now she wants to use it tomorrow for a club ride, and i have to use one of my other ones, bloody women don't know what i am going to do with her.


----------

